# Chapped lips 24/7!



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 12, 2007)

Not sure If I put this in the right thread!

No matter What I use or do, I get chapped lips within a day.
I exfoliate with tooth brush (on wet lips with wet brush) or sometimes with sugar and water and they are so soft. I put vaseline on before I go to be bed. Within a day I get super chapped lips. 
I do use chapstick (lip butter or carmex) during the day. 

I exfoliate 2-3 times a week.

Any products or ideas would be amazing!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 12, 2007)

Are you dehydrated? What is you water intake like?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Are you dehydrated? What is you water intake like?_

 
I drink about a 20oz bottle during school.
then I have about two glasses at home.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 12, 2007)

Keep up your water intake.

Dont exfoliate too much!

Go for lip treatments that work as a barrier (ie. to keep moisture in the lips not just temporarily soften them).

You're not on Roaccutane or a Retin A treatment are you? That can dry out lips...

Get into the flavoured and coloured balms for fun!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 13, 2007)

You would do better with treatments specifically for chapped lips, also. Vaseline is not one. Burt's Bees or Medicated Carmex would probably provide better relief.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you licking your lips? I think that medicated stuff is the way to go, though.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Dec 13, 2007)

vivaxglamlove: I have lips that chap pretty badly too. It's a year round problem for me and I'm always on the hunt for things to keep them in good shape for longer than 3 days...

For the past year or so, I've been using Blistex Medicated Lip Ointment and have had great results. My lips still get pissed but they're much, much better.

It comes in a white, slanted tube with blue and red markings. It has a distinct white cast so I use it only at night but if you're sparing, you can get it to go on w/o the white. 

I also use Blistex medicated balm in the blue tin- I believe its similar to the Carmex Michie reccomended. Both have worked wonders for me. Additionally, I drink a gallon of liquid (mostly water) a day! I notice a definite difference if I've been skimping on fluids, they're much worse.

Hope this helps. Good luck and let me know if you find a miracle product, please!


----------



## Exotica (Dec 13, 2007)

I've got the same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could try leaving a dab of honey on your lips overnight.. thats meant to help


----------



## Jot (Dec 13, 2007)

Elizabeth Arden 8hr cream is excellent i have the lipstick version and the actual cream for night time. My lips are alwayschapped so i know how you feel. I try not to use lipbalms too much as i've heard you can get dependant on them (no idea if this is true or i made it up a long time ago)
You need something which will help them repair also rather than just protect.
I'm also loving mac prep and prime lip for under lipstick.


----------



## frocher (Dec 13, 2007)

......


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 13, 2007)

I LOVE aquaphor healing ointment from Eucerin. It works so good. I put it on after I brush my teeth in the morning, at night before I go to bed, and sometimes I put it on during the day if I just want to mosturize my lips. My boyfriend tells me I have the softest lips of anyone he has ever met. I use it once a week  on my face too, I have dry skin and I use moisturizers but sometimes I need something different lol.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 13, 2007)

I found a way to get a free sample of it, this way you don't lose anything! 


Eucerinus.com 1


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you for all the help!

I will try those chapsticks you all suggested.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 14, 2007)

ugh i have the same problem it sucks!
I LOVED einstein lip therapy but i cant find it anywhere now!
if you find something good let me know


----------

